# Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets?



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either. 

Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dunno....*

I'll let you knwo when I actually GET MY DAMN DIKE!!


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

there should be an adjustment on them, the hub is similar to past race x lite wheels. One of the guys i work with has a set with no problems, maybe the cartridge bearings they are using have poor tolerances or something. I would think maybe new bearings may be all that is needed to take the slop out if the hub if no adjustment will.


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs?


 My Trek Pilot 5.2 has Bontrager Race Lite wheels, and I've had no trouble over 1200 miles of biking.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either.
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?


Has your shop been helpful (are they warranteed)? If the wheels use Hugi hubs, you may try contacting DT Hugi directly - they were responsive to me with some Bontrager MTB wheels I had a couple of years ago (they used Hugi hubs).

Oh, I just looked at the Bontrager website and I see the '05 models have different hubs than the older ones like mine. I have '03 RaceLite's with about 3000 miles and they're still true and fast.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*No probs here*



YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either.
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?


I have almost 600 miles on mine so far.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*No Problem*

Almost 1400 miles on mine and no problems so far that I've noticed.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*I'm in the same boat as you!!*

I have a set of Race Lites with the same problem...excess rear play. There is no adjustment, but you can replace the sealed bearing unit with some special tools (of course). My '05 Race Lite Aeros seem to be fine, though. I'm sure my LBS probably doesn't have the special tools for the DT/Bontrager hubs. Here is a link to the workshop manual from DT (same as the Bontrager) to show the process of removing/replacing the sealed bearing units. http://www.dtswiss.com/data/files/MAN_EN_41201161001.pdf


YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either.
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

I haven't heard of this issue on the more recent wheelsets, but will make some enquiries tonight.
I know we have the tools to work on the Bontrager Race Lite wheels at Race Pace in Baltimore.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Play in the rear hub.*

I detected play in my Bonti Race Lite rear hub after only 400 miles. The odd thing was that skewer cam pressure had no effect on the amount of play. According to my LBS, the fix involves using Loctite on the cartridge bearing - not sure if they meant the circumference, or the face of the bearing. Apparently, the bearings are pressed in to an interference fit. When manufacturing tolerances add up the wrong way, they can get "a little loose," as the LBS put it.

I have to say that the play is minute and has no effect on handling or shifting. I'm just going to ride the thing and see what happens. If it gets worse, the LBS will hear from me again.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either.
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?


Umm, Are we talking 10 spd or 9 spd?

Might be a 10 spd issue.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*10-speed here.*

nnnnnnnnnn


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Trek hooked me up with a set of Race X Lites are a replacement. Typical Trek service....top notch. Same type of hub, but you can tell they are built a bit differently by the shape of the rear non-drive flange. These are the DT Swiss ones. 

Crossing fingers, toes, legs, arms andeverything else that these new wheels hold up.

Thanks, everyone for chiming in.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*Yes... Problems!!!!*



YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either.
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?


I've been watching this thread because I have a Sarthe with Race Lite wheels. I never really sensed any excess rear play, but I was having weird noises which I now know was the rear hub.... also unsexplainably, the rear der. would "fling" (back to front...) sometimes randomly, and now I know what that is ... the freewheel was 'catching' when I wasn't pedaling...

which leads to .... a cracked/broken axle which gave a nice loud "CRACK" while hauling up a very steep hill. I suspect the axle was cracked/broken since delivery and only with the added stress of "really humping it" up a very very steep section di it finally snap... NOW I HAVE ALOT OF PLAY in the rear wheel...

call in to dealer, waiting to see what they can do ... no loaner wheels because it's CAMPY... arrrrrgh!

While I wait for repair, I'm thinking I want to get an "old school" rear wheel to cover me, and I've had that on my mind for weeks now ... had I bought one I'd never need it, but since I didn't, now of course I need one!

Anyone no where there's a good deal on a CAMPY wheel, preferably with Centaur or Chorus hub...???

-D


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*Update, not broken axle...*



MrDan said:


> I've been watching this thread because I have a Sarthe with Race Lite wheels. I never really sensed any excess rear play, but I was having weird noises which I now know was the rear hub.... also unsexplainably, the rear der. would "fling" (back to front...) sometimes randomly, and now I know what that is ... the freewheel was 'catching' when I wasn't pedaling...
> 
> which leads to .... a cracked/broken axle which gave a nice loud "CRACK" while hauling up a very steep hill. I suspect the axle was cracked/broken since delivery and only with the added stress of "really humping it" up a very very steep section di it finally snap... NOW I HAVE ALOT OF PLAY in the rear wheel...
> 
> ...


It appears that inner drive-side bearing disintigrated somehow... most likely due to improper initial assembly - either axle was not pressed into completely or bearing was not seated or cocked in the bore - in any case all has been made well by Bicycle Alley - many thanks to Neil...

-D


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

*I hit a dog*



YGB321 said:


> Anyone having trouble with their 05 Bonti wheelsets? Specifically the rear hubs? Ive now gone through TWO rear Race Lite wheels in less than 400 miles where the hubs have developed excess play. There seems to be no adjustment on these flangeless hubs, either.
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with rear hub bearing play on these wheels?



I TBoned a 200lb dog at 19.3 mph. Tire didn't even go flat. I have a pilot 5.2 race lite wheels....no problems


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn!

How are you and the dog? 


I have about 3000 on my 05 race lites, rear went slightly (1/8") out of true but I got it back to round with little fuss. they've been holding up great. very impressed.

campy hand built wheels cheap? good luck. $300 for open pros/record hub at performance but they're always sold out. excel will build you a decent wheel.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*48 pages?*



trauma-md said:


> Here is a link to the workshop manual from DT (same as the Bontrager) to show the process of removing/replacing the sealed bearing units. http://www.dtswiss.com/data/files/MAN_EN_41201161001.pdf


48 pages just to install new bearings????? Ouch.

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

2100 miles on mine and no problems (can't say that for the tires)


----------

